# Generator Backup



## JimB80 (Oct 29, 2009)

Anyone have generator backup for their system? 

My house is OTG with a large propane tank. I'm considering a generator to backup about 6-7kw of power.

Any experiences?

Is there a large spike of power as you turn the lights on?

Thanks


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 29, 2009)

JimB80 said:
			
		

> Anyone have generator backup for their system?
> 
> My house is OTG with a large propane tank. I'm considering a generator to backup about 6-7kw of power.
> 
> ...


What's OTG mean?

My generator uses a gallon of gas per/hour.

Even an 18 hour veg would be a lot of money. I mean, you're talking about 40 to 60 dollars per day.

Plus, it's a little obvious. Noise, exhaust....did I mention the noise?

The cost alone would be an emergency only type thing. Same thing I do.

I just break their dark cycle with light covering the same time period that the lights would be on.

I do it in one hour chunks. The power is out for the street, so no one even notices the generator.

To run one *with* commercial power also available would be like painting a sign on your house: "I'M GROWING WEED".

I'd advise you to rethink that one.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2009)

Does OTG mean "off the grid"?

Are you talking about using the generator only in case of a power outage?  I have a generator that I can crank up in the event of a power outage.  I run hydro and the air pumps cannot be off for very long without harm to the roots.  You are going to need a large generator, about a 10K to back up 6-7k of power.


----------



## JimB80 (Nov 2, 2009)

OTG is off the grid.

Yeah, just as a backup. I wanted to make sure that the generator I got would be able to cover all my lights, should they need to come online in the middle of an outage. Propane generators are generally quieter then those that use regular gas.


----------



## ad4200 (Nov 8, 2009)

generac is a good brand you can get the 10kw or the 16kw if you want to do more. easy to hook up.


----------

